# My Current HT Setup



## MatrixDweller

(4) Klipsch RB-81 (front and surrounds)
Klipsch RC-62 (center)
Klipsch RW-12d Subwoofer

Denon AVR4306 Receiver
Sony Playstation 3 w/Bluewave IR to USB controller
Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player
Samsung 30" SlimFit HDTV
Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 550 Projector
Belkin PureAV PF31 Power conditioner
Scientific Atlanta HD8300 Cable PVR (Rogers)

DIY 92" white Formica 16:9 projection screen

25' 22AWG Monoprice HDMI Cable
3 x 6' Monoprice HDMI 1.3a certified cables

Lutron Grafik Eye 2-Zone light controller
Logitech Harmony 1000 Remote


----------



## MatrixDweller




----------



## Sonnie

Nice setup!

How have you liked those Klipsch thus far and what have you owned to compare them to?

I have a Denon 2807 (have owned the 3805 and 3806) ... and I'm considering some RF-82's if I can get them at the right price.


----------



## MatrixDweller

Before these I had a bunch of Cerwin Vega speakers. A pair of E310 floor standers, a HT-S10 10" sub, a pair of HT-SAT5 and a HT-CNTR25 originally hooked up to a Kenwood VR309. I bought them back in 1999 and wasn't really a huge audiophile back then. I think the entire system cost me about $2000 including the receiver. I had them hooked up to the Denon 3805 for a couple months and I could really hear a difference in the quality of the receivers. The Kenwood is garbage in comparison.

I liked the E310's. They were powerful with a nice low end. The satellites and center were just average and I actually blew the tweeter in the center when somebody else had cranked the volume up all the way because they didn't know how to use the receiver (had it on the wrong source). I put in a movie and when the THX sound started the tweeter popped (and almost my ears too).

The difference between the Cerwin Vega's and my new Klipsch speakers is like night and day. The Klipsch's are much more detailed and accurate. I can hear things in music and movies that I couldn't before. The RW12d shakes the house and is a huge improvement over the HT-S10. I could never go back to anything less.

Anyone that has come over and had a demo has been amazed at how the system sounds. Mind you many are used to a HTIB or nothing at all. I still like the look on their faces when they're first hearing it though.

I'm using the RB81's as fronts and surrounds right now. They can go really loud yet still sound crisp thanks to the 3805. I eventually plan on getting some RF82's for fronts, when I move my gear in to it's new location in the basement, and use the 81's as rears.


----------



## thxgoon

Wow I really like your speaker stands. Did you build those?


----------



## MatrixDweller

Yeah they're home made. I'm not too fussy on them but they are pretty solid. A friend said they looked like a bridge.

I used a sheet of 1/4 inch rubber between the speaker and the stand and bolted them to the stand through the provided holes in the speaker's base. I used low profile rubber feet on them as well. 

When I move them down to the basement they will need to be about 3 feet off the floor (stage) so I'm debating whether to make new stands or mount them to the wall.

If I make new stands I will probably make them out of black granite or some other type of polished stone. I will be mounting the subwoofer onto a slab as well. 

I've heard a good stand can bring out the full potential in a speaker. That assumpton works off the principal that a heavy object will resist the movement of the speaker and stop vibrations from the speaker going into the floor and vibrations from the floor going into the speaker.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I got rid of my Denon 3805 :sad: and have a new 2808CI now. I like some of the added features of the 2808, and HDMI was the reason for upgrading. I haven't finished playing with it and my first impression is that the 3805 sounded a little better. I probably just have to tweak it a bit more. The 3808 was what I really wanted but I got a fantastic deal on the 2808 that I couldn't pass up.

I've also built a projector screen out of white Formica. I was wanting to use WilsonArt Designer White but couldn't get a reasonable price in my area.

My system is now as follows:

(4) Klipsch RB-81 (front and surrounds)
Klipsch RC-62 (center)
Klipsch RW-12d Subwoofer

Denon AVR2808CI Receiver
Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player
Belkin PureAV PF31 Power conditioner
Samsung 30" SlimFit HDTV
Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 550 Projector
DIY 92" white Formica 16:9 projection screen


----------



## MatrixDweller

System update:

(4) Klipsch RB-81 (front and surrounds)
Klipsch RC-62 (center)
Klipsch RW-12d Subwoofer

Denon AVR4306 Receiver
Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player
Sony Playstation 3
Belkin PureAV PF31 Power conditioner
Samsung 30" SlimFit HDTV
Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 550 Projector
DIY 92" white Formica 16:9 projection screen

25' 22AWG Monoprice HDMI Cable
3 x 6' Monoprice HDMI 1.3a certified cables

Lutron Grafik Eye 2-Zone light controller


----------



## Guest

I also have Cerwin Vega and I was thinking of buying Klipsch too. I guess i will get them now.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I really liked my E310's, but the SAT5's and CNTR25 were pretty cheap. I'd say the RB81's overall seem more detailed and crisp in comparison to the E310's. They are about 1/3 the size of the 310's but sound bigger. They're just in a different league (price wise too of course).


----------



## MatrixDweller

Updated first post to reflect new/current hardware.

Added a Bluwave IR to USB adapter so that I can control the PS3 from my Harmony 1000 remote (also new).


----------



## MatrixDweller

Wish/To do list for my room (maybe my wife will read this). All will be built be myself to add extra satisfaction.

Room Treatments
Bass traps
Panel absorbers
QRDs

Room Bling
A marquee above the entrance
A bookcase hidden door for the mechanical room
A new stand/rack for my gear


----------



## MatrixDweller

Update:

(4) Klipsch RB-81 (front and rear surrounds)
Klipsch RB-61 Side surrounds
Klipsch RC-62 (center)
Klipsch RW-12d Subwoofer

Denon AVR4306 Receiver
Sony BDP-S370 Bluray player
Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 550 Projector
Belkin PureAV PF31 Power conditioner

DIY 92" white Formica 16:9 projection screen

19" Rack

Lutron Grafik Eye 2-Zone light controller

Logitech Harmony 1000 Remote
Logitech Harmony RF Extender

DIY Mini-chunk bass traps (12x12x17) in front corners
DIY 2" 2x4 panel absorbers at first reflection points

A bookcase hidden door for the mechanical room


Just missing the marquee and QRD's now.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I just upgraded to a Denon 4311ci.

Audio sounds as good if not better. Next step is to upgrade the aged projector to something newer, 1080p and possibly 3D.


----------

